# SE-R spec v BACKFIRES / pops



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

my 2003 se-r spec v back fires when ever you let off the gas or shift at high RPM. it has a cold air intake megan headers, and a cat back megan exhaust. is this normal or is something wrong? car could not run anymore perfect. besides for some oil burn. thanks o also someone told me when i was racing it that sparks or something like that came out exhaust when i shifted into 2nd.


----------



## 02specvq (Sep 16, 2009)

backfire and popping is normal and so is the burning oil.
if you havent locktited you butterfly screws yet, i highly recommend that


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

sounds like your running to rich and for the oil burning you maybe have the normal problem that sentras have is a blown head gasket.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks all seems to be getting better on the oil burning. thanks please take a look at my new post


----------

